# Review of Armed Work Wear



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good review of the pants in the latest American Painting Contractor.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> Good review of the pants in the latest American Painting Contractor.


I'll be trying mine out this Thursday.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Good review of the pants in the latest American Painting Contractor.


_Who, _the heck is that guy that writes those articles...... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

*Best Pants!*

Armed pants are the best on the market, at least that I've tried. Just ordered a bunch more. Free shipping on orders over $150 and 15% off....plus, they always seem to send us the standard knee pads AND the upgraded pads...can't beat that.


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

lurker:whistling2:
Love my Armed pants and the code from the APC is still working. Don't get the mag but a friend told me about it. apc15 gets you 15% off:thumbup:
Anyone wearing anything else thats good?


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

SWEET I Will be getting some of them I just wish I had A coupon 4 a free pair. Thank 4 the post Iv never herd of them.:notworthy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I 've had a pair since last year. I was pleased to see them in the Carhart design. Sadly SW quit stocking them... Got mine on sale for about $25 when SW was trying to rid them from the shelf. 

Good pants.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I hadn't heard about the upgraded knee pads, which sounds like a good improvement. I wore out the regular ones on the first day and started using those from another mfg.

The tool pocket placement works well for me and I generally really like these. Besides the original knee pads, I do have two other gripes. One, the back pockets are divided to hold a tool and a wallet, but that needs to be a really small wallet. The first thing I did was to rip out that stitching. Secondly, the fit doesn't work for me unless I wear suspenders. I have snake hips but ladder thighs, so that causes problems. If I don't wear suspenders, I leave everyone else on the job site wondering what a plumber is doing wearing whites.


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

Just called Armed and they gave me a free set of the upgraded pads and 15%off with my order. Told them about the discussion here and they said if any others order and want free upgrades, just mention Paint talk.com in the comments section:thumbsup: SWEET


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The upgraded knee pads are dynamite. I have mine on now. 

The founder of the company, Josh, is a paint contractor and an honest dude. Good company to deal with.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw your article when it came out, good to know I am not the only guy who thinks whites fit like crap.. I may have to give these a try.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _Who, _the heck is that guy that writes those articles...... :whistling2::jester:


Looks a little like Susan Boyle? :whistling2:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I like them, now that I did my homework, I get to keep them.
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/review-armed-work-wear-10676/


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _Who, _the heck is that guy that writes those articles...... :whistling2::jester:


My guess is that this article is an amazing example of good Public Relations. I bet the article there is mostly copied and pasted from material sent from the company and the writer got a very deep discount on his pants.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> My guess is that this article is an amazing example of good Public Relations. I bet the article there is mostly copied and pasted from material sent from the company and the writer got a very deep discount on his pants.


No, Schmidt was making a funny, the author is a member here, and it is all original content.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

But do they got them in khaki color?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What Rob thinks of these pants. 

http://bloggingpainters.com/2011/08/16/armed-work-wear-easy-on-the-knees/


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Amazon.com: Supersoft Kneepads: Home Improvement
I've used these kneepads and they are very comfortable, can wear them all day no problems. 

I doubt the foam padding in the pants gives as much cushion. I want as much cushion as possible if I'm in situations where I need knee pads. 

To me the selling point of these pants would not be for knee protection. It would be if they are roomy and comfortable, and that they provide great real estate for general tools used daily.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not sold on them, I wear regular knee pads on a daily basis so that would not be the selling point. I would much rather hear about the pants themselves versus the knee pads.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I talked about the pants in the article I linked. After 6 months no holes, will know more after summer winds down and I begin wearing them again. 

Dickies would be done in less than three. 

I hate wearing knee pads because they hurt the back of my legs. These I don't even notice they are there till I bend down.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I hate wearing knee pads because they hurt the back of my legs. These I don't even notice they are there till I bend down.


Same here. Never wore knee pads much for the exact same reason. Thats one of the reasons I like the Armed pants, but thats only half the reason. I like the cut on me, heavier duty material and I _love _the pockets. 

Need to also get more when the weather cools, as my fat but out-grew the ones I have.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had them for a while. I am on my 2nd pair and can't bring myself to throw away the first pair. I have dickies too. Armed is made better and fit more comfortable. I just really miss my deep double side pocket were i kept a pud knife
, box cutter, and i swap out the pud for a set of channel locks when i am spraying.
With armed I can't get use to the short pockets. But I will buy another pair when needed for baseboard days and keep trying to get use to the short pockets.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well-

I have always gone for the Dickies although once I had some stan rays. Dickies are terrible and uncomfortable and I would prefer other colors. I buy them because they are at the paint stores.

but now RCP-is bringing my attention back to these Armored ones and I am gonna have to order some soon. 

also the idea of knee pads inside a pocket is certainly going to be better than ANY knee pad with straps.

Thanks-


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My size is out of stock!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I talked about the pants in the article I linked. After 6 months no holes, will know more after summer winds down and I begin wearing them again.
> 
> Dickies would be done in less than three.
> 
> I hate wearing knee pads because they hurt the back of my legs. These I don't even notice they are there till I bend down.


Should I get a pair to try? Think its worth it? How did the sizing work out? Were they true to the size chart for ordering or can u say u ordered the same size as Dickies and they were fine? 

I'm really liking these Blaklader painter pants so far although I only have 2 days in them. Pockets galore. I'll get some better pics of all the compartments tomorrow but more pics on flickr.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack

Sizing with Armed Workwear is pretty consistent with how you might order Carhartt. They are good. 

Definite differences between them and the Blaklader, as one might expect. The pads are different for sure. As well as the pockets. 


On the left is the BL pad. Right is that standard AW. Center is upgraded AW. In some ways the differences are a matter of preference, styling and fit.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jack
> 
> Sizing with Armed Workwear is pretty consistent with how you might order Carhartt. They are good.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Would u say either of the AW pads form better or is one more dense than the other? I saw a review on the heavy duty BL pads, said they were like blocks on your knees and suggested buying the $9.99 pads. Never been big on pads but may order them with the AW pants this time. Are the pads heavy? I mean, does it feel like u have weights on your knees?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Thanks. Would u say either of the AW pads form better or is one more dense than the other? I saw a review on the heavy duty BL pads, said they were like blocks on your knees and suggested buying the $9.99 pads. Never been big on pads but may order them with the AW pants this time. Are the pads heavy? I mean, does it feel like u have weights on your knees?


The Aw pad to the right is a soft foam. The problem with them was that they compressed and lost their rebound rather quickly, which is why they came out with the upgrade (center). Its more of a rubberized style, still soft and not bulky, and holds its thickness better over time. 

The BL pad is thicker, cant really see it well in the photo, but its a good bit thicker. Because it is not as long as the aw pad, it feels different on your knee. Being shorter and stouter, it doesnt bend as easily on your knee, so positioning of the pad and pant leg are a little bit more of a thought when going to a kneeling position. 

I like both, and choose which ones to wear based on what I am doing on the given day. If I want the bulk of the BL, say I am going to be on crushed stone rough grade on exterior, I want as much between my knees and the ground as possible. Or slate tile. 

If wood floors, decks, most common surfaces, the aw are just fine. It really is two different pant wearing experiences, and I do like both. 

Also, visually, the aw does leave you with a permanent waffle print on the front of your knees that really doesnt go away. The BL with the cordura wrap doesnt do that, which is nice. 

Price wise, there is a noticeable difference as well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Should I get a pair to try? Think its worth it? How did the sizing work out? Were they true to the size chart for ordering or can u say u ordered the same size as Dickies and they were fine?
> 
> I'm really liking these Blaklader painter pants so far although I only have 2 days in them. Pockets galore. I'll get some better pics of all the compartments tomorrow but more pics on flickr.


I think they were pretty true to size. They are for sure the heaviest I have worn. Want to try the new dickies, and those you last blogged about.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Scott, The photo in the mag shows pic kneeling down. They look very slim, tight or fitted? Any comment on that? I'm not into baggy but I like relaxed fit for work. The BL are more relaxed than Dickies for sure. It's nice bending and squatting in them. That and durability are probably most important to me. 

Also, the review covered common paint tools one might want to carry. Do u personally carry regular tools on u? I do not so the BL pocket fest is a bit much for me. Up until these BL pants, never had anything on me but now carrying a 5-in-1 again. The only gripe about the 5-in-1 pocket is that it seems like u need to assist it into the pocket. Maybe because they are stiff and new, not sure but it would be great to slide it right in one-handed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The straight answer to your question is that the upgraded aw pad is much better than the standard pad, and not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I think they were pretty true to size. They are for sure the heaviest I have worn. Want to try the new dickies, and those you last blogged about.


One of the guys at work said he tried the double knee Dickies but did not like them. I'll ask what he didn't like tomorrow to see if I can relate. I think the Double knees are actually nice, just having that extra layer there helps and it does not feel at all like they are doubled there. They basically feel like the regular pants at SW.

The BL pants... they feel noticeably different on vs Dickies. Feels like I have protection gear on or something. haha


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Scott, The photo in the mag shows pic kneeling down. They look very slim, tight or fitted? Any comment on that? I'm not into baggy but I like relaxed fit for work. The BL are more relaxed than Dickies for sure. It's nice bending and squatting in them. That and durability are probably most important to me.
> 
> Also, the review covered common paint tools one might want to carry. Do u personally carry regular tools on u? I do not so the BL pocket fest is a bit much for me. Up until these BL pants, never had anything on me but now carrying a 5-in-1 again. The only gripe about the 5-in-1 pocket is that it seems like u need to assist it into the pocket. Maybe because they are still and new, not sure but it would be great to slide it right in one-handed.


Aw is a loose fit. Very similar in fit to Carhartt. I dont consider them a tight fit at all. For a frame of reference, I have never liked the fit of Dickies. 

Generally, when I am painting, I prefer to be prepping for my painters. When prepping, I am likely to have a rag, putty knife, 5, dust brush, always a sharpie and a pencil, and I never leave home without my razor blade. Thats pretty much it. 

I felt the same initially about the flip out BL pockets. I was planning to keep those internal. Until last week when we were reinstalling gutters on a place we just finished. Those freakin pockets...I could keep the pan heads in one, the Phillips in another (just in the divided set) and then on the other side about 40 brackets and clips. That was pretty cool. But that happens about once every three years. The flip outs to me are for fasteners, maybe window locks and screws, etc. I also found the 5 pocket on the BL to be about 3/16" to narrow. I've been carrying a brand new Hyde 14-1 lately which Wolfgang could hurt someone with, not pleasant on the in and out. The pocket makes me want to flip it and carry it blade up, which I no longer do. The security pockets are nice when pressure washing, but generally kind of baggy on the left outer thigh. 

Anyways...I do like them. Bottom line, no more conventional kneepads. Inserts are the way to go.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The straight answer to your question is that the upgraded aw pad is much better than the standard pad, and not uncomfortable at all.



Nevermind.. you were writing when I wrote this.

Sorry Scott, I meant the pants look tight, fitted or snug in the mag photo. Are they?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Nevermind.. you were writing when I wrote this.
> 
> Sorry Scott, I meant the pants look tight, fitted or snug in the mag photo. Are they?


No...pretty loose


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy crap that is the first pic I have seen of you wearing whites!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Holy crap that is the first pic I have seen of you wearing whites!


I actually wear them all the time. Just not Dickies!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought some AW after reading about them here. 

The first day I popped in the knee pads to see what they were like. It was exterior work and hot outside. I forgot I had them in until I went to set up my sprayer a couple hours in the day. And I LOVE having them in just for the occasional kneeling on concrete or gravel. 

My favorites about them:
Keeping my phone on my thigh where I can answer it in time, even in weird positions.
Keeping my 5-in-1 in a place where there's no car seat damage potential.
The knee pads.
The fit - loose enough to dig into my pockets, tight enough to be safe and comfy. 
The material - dickies are hard and scratchy. These are soft. 
The look - I feel like a show-off in the paint store. Hey man, you got a sharpie in you front-thigh pocket? Didn't think so, sucka!

My one complaint - the back right pocket. I'm sure it's useful the way it's divided up - I've used it for a dust brush once. But I usually keep my wallet on that side.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

ok ,I bought three more pairs.. the first ones I bought were made in Thailand, they were fabulous, BIG AND COMFORTABLE,The new ones are made in Pakistan,and fit like Levis, tighter, more constricting,and the fabric is a bit thinner,zipper is a bit smaller....May have to go back to Carhartts.... Just can't see spending 90.00 on Blakladder's


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> ok ,I bought three more pairs.. the first ones I bought were made in Thailand, they were fabulous, BIG AND COMFORTABLE,The new ones are made in Pakistan,and fit like Levis, tighter, more constricting,and the fabric is a bit thinner,zipper is a bit smaller....May have to go back to Carhartts.... Just can't see spending 90.00 on Blakladder's


We had the same experience this summer. I contacted them through email and arranged to return the new ones. They sent me replacements that had the same roomy fit that I was used to. They explained that it was a supplier problem that they had since corrected. I hope that's still the case.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i hate wearing pure whites. they should make them in a light beige also. i use more off whites than pure whites. the contrast from a pure white background makes the paint splatter stand out more.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I believe they have off white on Dickies web site?


----------



## Bob the Handy Man (Feb 5, 2013)

*armedworkwear*

Tried my first pair of armedworkwear they far exceed in quality any other pant I have ever used.

only one problem I am a 36x36 (long legs) and the pocket for the knee pads are placed to high on the knee .
When I kneel the knee pad is up on my thy and not under my knee.

Hope armedworkwear can work this construction flaw out .

until then I am back into the strap on pads .


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kk.org/cooltools/archives/4550


----------

